# Four ways apostrophes are mangled every day.



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)

Mangled Apostrophes

Number 3 drives me nuts. How about you?


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 20, 2021)

Number 1 and

It's instead of its.

The dog ate it's food = The dog ate it is food

The dog ate its food = The dog ate the food that was meant for him


----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh dear, another grammar czar
If you learned it once, you can discard it-you know better,   but it takes another key stroke-so forget it.
I quit trying to write    standard English when i retired-shur nuff did


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)

_Oh dear, another grammar czar ?????_

What does that mean Old Jerry?


----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2021)

RubyK said:


> _Oh dear, another grammar czar ?????_
> 
> What does that mean Old Jerry?


Were old, we learned this once, had to use it at work-now we have no one to check our grammar, our punctuation-we can write as we please.

Emily Dickson found that punctuation did not met her needs, soooo she developed her own methods.
She did quite well


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 20, 2021)

My advice...

Put apostrophes EVERYWHERE and I am sure that at least one of them will be correct!

Glad to be of help...

Tony


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 20, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Emily Dickson found that punctuation did not met her needs, soooo she developed her own methods.
> She did quite well


Emily Dickson? She's a Canadian biathlete, don't you mean Emily Dickinson


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 20, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Emily Dickson? She's a Canadian biathlete, don't you mean Emily Dickinson


Nah, throw an apostrophe in there and it will all make sense.  

Emily Dick'son != Emily Dickinson, but we can certainly pretend. 

Always here to help...

Tony


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)

I know this has nothing to do with apostrophes, but it was too funny to pass up:


----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Emily Dickson? She's a Canadian biathlete, don't you mean Emily Dickinson


sooooo, i got some of the letters right


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2021)

Three apostrophes walk into a bar...…….


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 21, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Were old, we learned this once, had to use it at work-now we have no one to check our grammar, our punctuation-we can write as we please.
> 
> Emily Dickson found that punctuation did not met her needs, soooo she developed her own methods.
> She did quite well


Were old?  I think you mean,  we're old.  This is a  great example for why we need grammar czars.  Some sentences make no sense otherwise.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Lewkat.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 21, 2021)

Okay, okay, so i go soak my head in a grammar book.
Nay, you know i'm not going to do that.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Feb 28, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Emily Dickson? She's a Canadian biathlete, don't you mean Emily Dickinson


Ooooooop's

# 21  As for eating granny, no burial expense, a bit gamey, but okay if you have good teeth


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Mangled Apostrophes
> 
> Number 3 drives me nuts. How about you?


They all drive me nuts, especially when I see apostrophes misused on signs.  I used to drive by one every day that said "Ladie's drinks half price on Thursdays."  I used to growl at that sign every time I drove by it.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 1, 2021)

I also get a bit peeved when I see an apostrophe is required and it isn't there.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2021)

@Butterfly - Here's a similar one.


----------

